# Vertical wooden blinds



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Cool idea. It'll look great. Can you cover the white track at the top?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i was thinking of paint, but maybe covering it with another slat of oak or walnut WOULD be better? maybe 'scallop' the bottom?

DM


----------



## jordy3738 (May 24, 2009)

Yes that is a good idea. I think that looks awesome. I would make sure that the same amount of finish coats are on each side of the wood.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

satin or gloss?

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Satin. I don't know how it would look if you scallop it. Not sure.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is that photoshopped or an actual slat?
I would be concerned about warpage over time
But looks good


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

actual slat. 
here's a shot of it now. i wrapped the edges in walnut. 
grooved, routed (rounded) and oiled. i kinda like it this way! 
think i should do the top awning in walnut or oak to match the casement?
opinions?

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i wonder about the bottoms too, think i should mitre in a small piece of walnut there too, or just let it 'hang'? the top will be hidden....
and i think the walnut edges will help prevent warping once glued in place.

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Normally I would say oak to match the casement. But I think the walnut would look better. I think it would balance the two colors.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

you don't think the darker walnut awning would make it feel too top heavy?

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

here's what the ceiling looks like. 
someone mentioned i should show it in case someone actually never SAW the ceiling.... 
i rigged the fan from 3 free, broken ones. works great!

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It might. How hard would it be to put a little piece of each kind of wood up there (one at a time, of course) to compare the two?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

When I look at it with the ceiling, I _think_ the walnut might look better to cover the track. The oak would definitely look good too though.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

here's the scalloping in the living room 12' up in the air. 
flou. lights inside. this goes across the whole 17 ft'.

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If someone never saw that ceiling then they haven't been here long :laughing:

That will look very nice & match up with the rest of the room


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

you mean this one? http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/my-40-300-sq-ft-homemade-birch-walnut-ceiling-31309/
ya never know. only 2,505 views so far, and most of those were me.....

gonna sleep on this one and decide the awning in the morning i think. 
unless someone gives me a better idea tonight, i think i'll go with the oak.
it'll match and build right into the casement. 
but the walnut would really tie in the slats below it visually.... hmmmmmm........

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

The living room woodwork looks sharp. Lots of detail! 

I'll throw another idea in here. How about making the awning out of oak, but trim the top and bottom of it with walnut. 

Or

Make it from oak with walnut trim on top and scallop the bottom.

Whew! all this thinking is making me dizzy! :laughing: lol


----------



## retro (Apr 1, 2008)

Gosh, remember back in the late 70s early 80s when those vertical blinds were all the rage. Every tract house on the east coast had those but-ugly things.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

gee, you'd think with a nick like retro, you'd LIKE that sort of thing! lol
here's what i'm thinking of doing with the awning. the slats will get cut to size and attached tomorrow after the glue dries.
any suggestions? opinions? keep it? change it? it's not permanent yet.

thanks, 

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I tried birch, then walnut, then oak insert for the awning. 
She liked oak the best.... all done....

DM


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow. If you decide you don't like that look, send it to me. I'll even pay shipping.:thumbup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks Kap, but the wife loves it, so it stays.
i didn't like the (somewhat stained) rubber handle on the rod to turn the slats, so i drilled a chunk of walnut and finished it off like this. good ol' PL adhesive... heh heh

DM


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

tits!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice
Not sure how I missed the updates


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

hmmmm.....

DM


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

How did I miss this one!

Danger, it looks awsome. I love it. I really hated the fabric ones, when they were the rage, but I really like what you have done. 

LOVE, the handle.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks YM! 
yeah, and the fabric let in toooo much light, even when closed.
these are more like shutters now, you close 'em and that corner goes black! lol

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> I'll throw another idea in here. How about making the awning out of oak, but trim the top and bottom of it with walnut.


forgot to thank you for that idea, didn't i?

thank you!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

*Dm*

forgot the 

DM


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

It looks nice now.


----------

